# "TO ALL NEWBIE GOAT OWNERS GIVING IM SHOTS"



## kapfarm (Nov 5, 2009)

Learn from my mistake! Do not give intramuscular shots into hindquarters if you can avoid it! You can save yourself a lot of grief if you talk to an experienced shot administer. you can even ask questions in this forum before giving shots.


----------



## kimmyh (Nov 5, 2009)

Kevin, I do it all the time, not too worry, it just takes a little experience and instruction.


----------



## kapfarm (Nov 5, 2009)

yeah, but you probably don't stick nerves or make your animals go lame!


----------



## kimmyh (Nov 6, 2009)

Of course I did, when I was first learning how, a few of them limped for a few days. It can happen, please don't beat yourself up about it, it was an accident, and you now know how not to do it.


----------



## no nonsense (Nov 7, 2009)

Could have been prevented with a brief lesson from a veterinarian.
I know, I know, people don't want to spend the money. Well, as I see it, a farm call with instruction on how to properly administer an injection, would be money well spent, and that knowledge could be used for a lifetime. Some people don't don't mind experimenting and playing doctor on their own. That's OK, if you can accept the results, but if not, better be safe and spend a little money now, than be sorry later after ruining or injuring a good animal.


----------



## ksalvagno (Nov 7, 2009)

It is good to have a vet show you how to give shots. But you still have to get experience. I think when we all start out, there are those mistakes and you end up with a limping animal. As time goes on and you get good with shots, then it doesn't happen. I have to admit, once in a while it still happens to me. I usually have to give shots by myself and if an animal jumps or something, it can happen. You just can't beat yourself up about it.


----------



## kapfarm (Nov 7, 2009)

I am fine playing doctor and learning on my own. That was the first intramuscular shot i have ever given. I got frustrated and had to vent. sorry.   I actually enjoy doing these kind of shots. The thing I am not looking foreward to is debudding. I am nervous i will burn right through the skull. I know you burn longer than you think you should.


----------



## kimmyh (Nov 8, 2009)

I worked in a vet hospital, gave lots of shots, and still had to learn how to give IM shots to goats. I agree, a vet is the cheapest route if you want to learn to do things properly.


----------



## taraann81 (Nov 9, 2009)

kevin said:
			
		

> I am fine playing doctor and learning on my own. That was the first intramuscular shot i have ever given. I got frustrated and had to vent. sorry.   I actually enjoy doing these kind of shots. The thing I am not looking foreward to is debudding. I am nervous i will burn right through the skull. I know you burn longer than you think you should.


My vet taught my DH and I to give IM shots in the neck..,....funny thing  though....I'm a nurse and give shots to people everyday....I have never been able to give them to my animals.  I don't know why, poor dh has to give all shots.  I get nervous...I think its because I'm not as familar with my pets anatomy as I am with peoples.  Its strange.


----------



## kapfarm (Nov 9, 2009)

Look who I get to give 11 ml. of BO-SE to next! wish me luck. This time its goin' in the neck.


----------



## cmjust0 (Nov 10, 2009)

kevin said:
			
		

> Look who I get to give 11 ml. of BO-SE to next! wish me luck. This time its goin' in the neck.


I dunno what dosage you're using, but I give 1ml/40lbs, and I give it SQ -- not IM.

Does that goat weigh 440lbs?  I kinda doubt it..

You can OD on selenium, ya know.


----------



## ksalvagno (Nov 10, 2009)

Your goat is a solid looking one! I would verify the dosage on the Bo-Se. That does sound very high.


----------



## kapfarm (Nov 10, 2009)

I thought it looked like a lot but this is the dose the vet gave us for a 300 lb buck. She said we live in a selenium deficient area!


----------



## cmjust0 (Nov 10, 2009)

Most Americans live in a selenium deficient area..  

I've never Bo-Se'd a goat that big, but everything I've read about Bo-Se and goats would indicate the dosage to be about 7.5ml for a 300lb goat..  

Just the fact that it's *11*ml seems weird to me..  Figuring a dosage at 1ml/25lbs would indicate 12ml, and 1ml/30lbs would indicate 10ml...  Giving 11ml to 300lbs works out to 1ml/27.27272727...lbs of goat.  

That just seems.....weird.  Appears to be a really arbitrary number.

I'd be inclined to call my vet back and ask how they came to that number, if only to satisfy my own curiosity.  In fact, I'd love it if _you_ would call _your_ vet back to satisfy my curiosity.


----------



## kimmyh (Nov 10, 2009)

BoSE is a SQ shot.


----------



## kimmyh (Nov 10, 2009)

I give BoSE at the rate of 1ml per 40lbs, at 11ml you are vaccinating a 445lb goat?


----------



## kapfarm (Nov 10, 2009)

I just read the previous posts. I had my wife pick up the bo-se shots and said the vet gave:

3 ml. for a 65 lb. buck
8 ml. for a 160 lb. doe
11ml. for a 250 lb. buck

(we have absolutly no way to weigh him, going by guess. We figured he was between 250 and 300 lbs. so she got dose for 250 lb. goat.)


Will 1-2 ml less make any difference between 250# and 300#?

I called the vet, she said goats get these doses because they differ from other animals? They give 5ml/100#goat 

I have been looking into bo-se doses by other vets and they are same as or real close to what you guys said.Hmmm, there is something fishy going on here.


----------



## Blon Dalone (Nov 10, 2009)

HaHaHaHaHaHa!!!!!!Great photo Kevin, good luck. 11 mls is alot to be placing in one muscle at one time.  Am I wrong?  Opinions anyone?  And to Tarann...not unusual to feel squeamish about giving shots to your own animals... I've been shooting animals for 15 years (but not goats) and I can't stand shooting my own.


----------



## kimmyh (Nov 10, 2009)

OMG, okay her dosage is a lot different that what we give, at .*0*25 per pound. BUT if you are only giving it once/twice a year you might not kill the goats. If you are giving it every 2 months the way we do it, a lot of goats would be dieing horrible deaths. And by the way, the only animals I give BoSE to are goats. SQ delivery would be really important if you are going to overload the goats-IMHO.


----------



## kimmyh (Nov 10, 2009)

BoSE is NOT in the muscle, it is under the skin, so that at gradually enters the blood stream. Remember IV fast, IM moderately fast, SQ slow delivery.


----------



## Blon Dalone (Nov 10, 2009)

Oops, sorry Kimmy, my mistake.  I thought he was going to give 11 mls IM.  Late.....tired...


----------



## kapfarm (Nov 10, 2009)

I was. That is what the vet said to do.


----------



## freemotion (Nov 10, 2009)

Do we have the same vet?


----------



## cmjust0 (Nov 11, 2009)

kevin...If your vet is advising Bo-Se @ 1ml/20lbs IM....I hate to say it, buddy, but I think you need a new vet.  

That's not a dosage or admin route I've ever heard of on Bo-Se..

Did the vet pull blood on this buck by any chance to actually check the Se level??!?


----------



## kimmyh (Nov 11, 2009)

Goats that are over dosed on BoSE often slough their entire hoof on all four feed, some will die from internal organ failure, and the goat I accidentally killed, had her coat go from beautiful to a terrible rough coat with red all over it. This doe had BoSE at the rate of 1ml per 40lbs, but I accidentally gave it again in 2 weeks (back when each goat ran on their own schedule). Her death was totally my fault, BoSE is NOT something to play with, especially on the high end of dosages. JMHO


----------



## kapfarm (Nov 11, 2009)

My wife just said this was the same vet her mom used and all the goats died. She didn't think much of it until this dosage amount that is being questioned! yes, i think it is time to go elswhere.
I have 850 to 1450 lbs. worth of bo-se to divide into three goats.

Does anyone know what kind of shelf life bo-se has while in a syringe?


----------



## kimmyh (Nov 11, 2009)

It should be good for around a year if you keep it in the house in the dark.


----------



## kapfarm (Nov 11, 2009)

ok thanks. Can I close this topic or does administrator have to do it. I am happy with the answers and am feeling kinda dumb because there are critical questions being asked and it feels I am taking up space.


----------



## cmjust0 (Nov 11, 2009)

I'd say this was pretty critical...you almost had a dead goat on your hands!


----------

